# Redwall fans, who's your favoriet character?



## Journey (Oct 11, 2008)

Mines Sunflash the mace


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

The GUOSIM (sp?). In their small, furry entirety.


----------



## michelay (Oct 11, 2008)

since I've only read one, I'd have to say either Matthias or Cornflower or Warbeak. . . but I seriously have to read the rest.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 11, 2008)

Journey said:


> Mines Sunflash the mace



Martin The warrior


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 11, 2008)

Slagar The Masked - The Fox


----------



## Magica (Oct 11, 2008)

Lord Brocktree. ;D


----------



## stuntman021 (Oct 12, 2008)

I've only read Redwall and Mattimeo, so I'd have to say my favorite from those two is Constance.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 12, 2008)

1. Taggerung/Deyna
2. Matthias
3. Tammo


----------



## nedded (Oct 12, 2008)

Methusela.


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 12, 2008)

Christ, out of ALL the Redwall books...

Well, I can't lie no matter how many other characters I adore, I love Martin the Warrior the best.  I read the actual book Martin the Warrior about ten billion times.  And I can't decide among all the others, all of which I've read up to/including High Rhulain.  They started getting *very* repetitive.


----------



## Kijibwa (Oct 12, 2008)

I going have to sat martin for now. I mainly listen to audiobooks of Redwall.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 12, 2008)

Durry Quill


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 12, 2008)

that one dibbun that was awesome


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitestrype! ...only read Salamandastron (why was it called that, anyway?). I also liked the black fox assassin.


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, Redwall, I haven't read those books in years...

Probably Warbeak, until she dies...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 10, 2008)

Taggeng a.k.a. Deyna from the book "Taggerung."
I could just relate with this character so well, what with losing his father at an early age and all, and I guess that's the reason why I have an otter fursona and have a fascination with 'em.


----------



## serious-stripes (Nov 10, 2008)

Tammo, Any of the Iterations of Skipper, Rakkety Tam 

in no particular order


----------



## Chex (Nov 11, 2008)

I actually liked Veil, from the Outcast of Redwall. Him, as well as Deyna, Warbeak, Skarlath, and of course, all of the Redwall moles. xD


----------



## ZomgPwn (Nov 11, 2008)

ZOMG REDWALL!!! I read about 9 books in the series a few years ago, I loved it so much!! But I had so many other books that I wanted to read, and then I forgot to return one book until it had a $30 fine, so mom won't take me back to the library now... Sadly I have forgotten most of the characters. I remember that I liked the hares though, they're cute. ^^ I really wanna start reading the Redwall series again..


----------



## Nylak (Nov 12, 2008)

Deyna!  ^^


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 12, 2008)

King bucko Big bones!! form lord brocktree. or Skalrag the fox from Martin the warrior . (even though he gets butally killed by Badrang's army)


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm thinking Gonf, I thought he was funny. Crazy little mousethief


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd have to say the ferret from Outcast of Redwall.

I haven't read those boosk in sooooooo long, I still have almost all of them just sitting up on my shelf in my room.


----------



## Beck (Nov 19, 2008)

Taggerung
Ferahgo & Klitch

I love the ferrets, stoats, and weasels pretty much in their entirety =P


----------

